# Northerner is banned!



## lucy123 (Jan 5, 2011)

Northerner is forthwith banned......
from posting any more piccies of hot dogs, walnut whips, Jamaica cake, infact anything of the naughty variety that could cause my lovely newly motivated members of the WLG to weaken in their freshly made pledges.
Lets see some nice healthy food pics Alan!!!!!


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 5, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what is the WLG group...?


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2011)

TEZ !!!! great to hear from you.... WLG is weight loss group !


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 5, 2011)

brightontez said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what is the WLG group...?



HI Tez, hope you are good?

The WLG is a forum we started in September last year - it stands for Weight Loss Group and is a name picked by all the members of the group.

I set up the WLG as I am trying to lose a lot of weight and with their help have lost 3.5 stone since June. The group as a whole lost close to 13 stone in 2010 - an amazing achievement by all.

We also have a thread on handy hints, pledges, and a total group loss thread.

If you click on the message boards, you will see the Weight Loss Group forum in there. Have a good read, a lot of none members have found this interesting too.

And of course, should you ever need or wish to join us, or just post your support to others, please feel free to do so.

Thanks for taking an interest Tez.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2011)

I quite agree he is the worst offender for this , so in future Northey do as your told we only want nice healthy pictures from now on ..


----------



## alisonz (Jan 28, 2011)

Northe I saw GOLDEN SYRUP CAKE yesterday and thought of you


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 31, 2011)

http://philadelphia.grubstreet.com/20071129burger.jpg


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 31, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> http://philadelphia.grubstreet.com/20071129burger.jpg



I was going to say "Be strong people". But having looked at the picture, I don't think that it is going to be a problem. It looked horrible!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 31, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I was going to say "Be strong people". But having looked at the picture, I don't think that it is going to be a problem. It looked horrible!



That was my idea - glad to be of service!!


----------

